# Front Entry Door Paint/Color Advice



## gibear2k5

Hello,

Wife and I decided to paint the front entry door. We are both trying to decide between white (color matched to siding) or blue (colored matched to shutters).

I'm going to change the hardware (deadbolt and handle) to satin nickel and install a satin nickel kick plate and knocker. Hopefully it will dress up the door until I can afford a replacement.

Any advice on the color choice? 
How about some tips on painting the steel door?
Notice how the trim around the sidelights yellowed! 

Photos attached: Thanks, Scott


Before (blue door and blue sidelights)










After (red door w/ white sidelights)


----------



## Bob Mariani

Fusion paint makes a spray that will work on the sidelights. Oil is best for the door and spraying this is the best way to go. Blue will look much better than white. White will just not work well for curb appeal. If you need to brush it on, use enamel paint. In all cases be sure it is exterior. Better quality paints are worth the money and will be the only way to achieve good results.


----------



## gibear2k5

Bob, is this what your talking about for the sidelight trim http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/ the Fusion plastic white satin spray paint?

Figures, the wife is right! I want to be able to match the blue as close to the shutters, any thought on that?

Also, it's very apparent the original painter used a brush, the paint is 7 years old, should I sand the door?


----------



## Bob Mariani

I would. Sand with 400 grit wet sandpaper and lots of water to avoid clogging the paper. The door will look better if it stands out. A color more like the shingles will work. Or a deeper more purple color. You need something that will work with the shutter color, but not the same. Again. Do not let it wash out, let it stand out.


----------



## gibear2k5

Played with Photo Shop a little. What do you think? 

more purple:

Picture #1









or more red:

Picture #2


----------



## Bob Mariani

Keep playing... you can surely see these do not work. Try BM soot # 2129-20


----------



## Dana11

like the 2nd image door color it is striking and looks good enough. Your walls are white dark colored doors will look fantastic.

Dana


----------



## gibear2k5

I like that BM Soot color, tried to match it - still a little off.

Picture #3









More brown:

Picture #4


----------



## Bob Mariani

But #1 of this picture looks the best so far.


----------



## gibear2k5

Bob Mariani said:


> But #1 of this picture looks the best so far.


I Attached the wrong Soot example (picture #3,) pictured below I believe is a closer resemblance to the sample color you recommended. I've also labeled each photo. Thanks for everyone's help!

Soot

Picture #5


----------



## gibear2k5

BTW, should the sidelights being painted white or color matched to the door?


----------



## gibear2k5

Picture #6 -


----------



## Bob Mariani

no... Leave them white. It is the door you want to see. You seem to having more fun on the computer or is this to avoid the painting?


----------



## gibear2k5

Bob Mariani said:


> no... Leave them white. It is the door you want to see. You seem to having more fun on the computer or is this to avoid the painting?



You know it!! Don't want to repaint, once a decision is made. I have a couple of days to play with, since it's so unseasonably cold.


----------



## blk90s13

picture #6 wins it looks much better than before


----------



## Scuba_Dave

You want the door to stand out from everything else
It should not match the shutters or trim
Bright is good
I vote red, it's what we are doing
Sidelights white


----------



## gibear2k5

We think we are going with the BM herritage red or classic burgundy.. so many options.

Picture #7


----------



## gibear2k5

Looking at this picture, I can't help but notice the huge void above the outboard windows. What's your opinions on the use of vinyl sunburst above the window.

Picture #8


----------



## Bob Mariani

Picture #8 pops. Nice job. Now just get that computer to do the real painting.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Keep in mind I know nothing.

But I agree with Bob, Picture #8 does Pop. My untrained eye likes it.

Maybe you could cut the grass too. just kidding.


----------



## blk90s13

Enough computer work and go buy the paint already haha 

#8 is way better even tho I preffer the door being the only thing Red


----------



## gibear2k5

finally had a nice day... 

Picture #9 - door complete!!!!


----------



## ol-painting

Here are some very good ideas for a feature front door colours:
http://ol-painting.blogspot.com/2010/06/10-ideas-for-feature-front-door-colour.html

As for the painting... When you say metal doors I guess they are powdercoated?
To paint them you need:
 - Light sand with fine sand paper (to disturb the surface, but not to create a large scratches);
 - Apply one coat of etch primer (one pack product will be OK);
 - 2 coats of finish in your chosen colour. Depending on your colour you may need to add extra coat to give a good coverage.
 If your door is in a full sun and your colour is dark I'd prefer acrylic paint over enamel (I usually prefer acrylic for all exterior woodwork).

Cheers,
Sasha
Ol' Painting
www.ol-painting.com.au


----------



## housepaintingny

I would use Sherwin Williams acrylic DTM. It stands for direct to metal. I would use the waterbase with 100% acrylic binders, because it will not become brittle like oil, it will retain the color better, and it can also withstand heat more than oil. We use it in both commercial and residential settings on doors, metal curbs at banks, metal post, ect. Lightly hand sand the door, clean with tsp or similar, and apply SW Procryl or SW DTM primer to any bare spots, then apply two coats of SW acrylic DTM


----------

